# mórbido



## olivinha

Outro dia, conversando com um espanhol, lhe disse que isso assim assim "me pareció un poco mórbido".
"¿Mórbido? ¿No querrás decir morboso?"

Aqui vai a minha pergunta, o que significa _mórbido_ para vocês, portugueses, espanhóis, galegos? Até hoje eu entendia "mórbido" pelo menos em português como "morbid" em inglés: depressed, sad, depressing, gruesome, repugnant, etc. Mas agora estou na dúvida se sempre usei mal esta palavra em português ou se são falsos cognatos em port & esp.
Obrigada,
O


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Olivinha, a respeito da palavra "mórbido" eu coloquei um hilo há algum tempo. Veja aqui.


----------



## olivinha

Obrigada, Who, mas como vc usa mórbido em português? Poderia dar um exemplo (que não fosse relacionado com cores)?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

olivinha said:


> Obrigada, Who, mas como vc usa mórbido em português? Poderia dar um exemplo (que não fosse relacionado com cores)?


*"Essa coisa mórbida de você estar pensando sempre em filmes com muito sangue derramado".*

O mórbido do meu hilo era em espanhol, e acabou sendo esclarecido não se tratar de uma cor, e sim, de ter o significado "suave".


----------



## anaczz

Mórbido, em português, está sempre associado a doença, embora o sentido nem sempre seja percebido assim por quem o fala.
Tem sentido de "doentio".


----------



## Istriano

*Mórbido *é _suave _em italiano. Em espanhol pode ser usado como em italiano, ou como em português.


----------



## MOC

Mórbido para mim é sempre algo relacionado com a morte, com a doença.

Poderão parecer-me mórbidas, conversas, pinturas, filmes, letras de músicas sobre esses temas.

Nas minhas vivências em Espanha, sempre ouvi mórbido com esse mesmo sentido, de doença. O dicionário diz-me que também se usa como "suave" mas nunca ouvi. Não sei se já ouviu que ainda aí vive (?).

Morboso em Espanha ouvi com este sentido, mas também com o sentido de desagradável, etc, que pretende, já que vem de "morbo".

My 2 cents.


----------



## dexterciyo

olivinha said:


> Outro dia, conversando com um espanhol, lhe disse que isso assim assim "me pareció un poco mórbido".
> "¿Mórbido? ¿No querrás decir morboso?"



Sí, en ese sentido se diría _morboso_ en español.


----------



## olivinha

WhoSoyEu said:


> *"Essa coisa mórbida de você estar pensando sempre em filmes com muito sangue derramado".*


Então, gente, neste contexto, como se traduziria mórbido em espanhol? Morboso?



WhoSoyEu said:


> O mórbido do meu hilo era em espanhol, e acabou sendo esclarecido não se tratar de uma cor, e sim, de ter o significado "suave".


Suave? Mórbido?  Caraca... ia morrer sem saber.



dexterciyo said:


> Sí, en ese sentido se diría _morboso_ en español.


Então mórbido em port-esp são falsos amigos?


----------



## El peruano

Diccionario de sinónimos y antónimos © 2005 Espasa-Calpe: 
*mórbido*


delicado, blando, suave, flácido, blandengue, fofo
Antónimos: duro, áspero

morboso, enfermizo, patológico, malsano, insano, nocivo
Antónimos: sano, saludable


----------



## anaczz

Não são falsos cognatos! Encontrei pelo menos um dicionário que indica o sentido de lânguido, mole para mórbido, em português. Divergimos apenas no uso da palavra, portanto.

mór.bi.do  (lat morbidu) adj 
1 Pertencente ou referente a doença: ...
2 Que causa doença: ...
3 Que é efeito de doença; doentio: ...
*4 Lânguido, mole.* 
(Dicionário Michaelis Escolar (v. 3.0) © 2008 Ed.Melhoramentos)


----------



## olivinha

anaczz said:


> Não são falsos cognatos! Encontrei pelo menos um dicionário que indica o sentido de lânguido, mole para mórbido, em português. Divergimos apenas no uso da palavra, portanto.
> (Dicionário Michaelis Escolar (v. 3.0) © 2008 Ed.Melhoramentos)


_Puxa, acho que ainda não me fiz entender neste thread._ 

Oi Ana,
Não é o significado lânguido, suave ou mole que me interessa; sei que durante a discussão se mencionou outro thread onde se tratava da conotação de suave que mórbido pode ter. Mas não é aí que tenho a dúvida.


Minha pergunta é sobre quando se deve utilizar mórbido e morboso em espanhol. No meu caso em particular, disse em espanhol que algo era mórbido e fui corrigida "não isso em espanhol não é morbido, é morboso; em espanhol não se usa mórbido para esta situação e sim morboso." A situação era: um alpinista morreu durante uma escalada, e no jornal das 9:00 de muitos canais de televisão tocaram _várias_ vezes sua última messagem telefónica onde dizia que estava bem, mas que não aguentaria muito mais. Pra mim isso foi mórbido (em português, morbid em inglês). Mas ao parecer em espanhol, não. Foi algo morboso.


----------



## dexterciyo

olivinha said:


> _
> 
> Minha pergunta é sobre quando se deve utilizar mórbido e morboso em espanhol. No meu caso em particular, disse em espanhol que algo era mórbido e fui corrigida "não isso em espanhol não é morbido, é morboso; em espanhol não se usa mórbido para esta situação e sim morboso." A situação era: um alpinista morreu durante uma escalada, e no jornal das 9:00 de muitos canais de televisão tocaram várias vezes sua última messagem telefónica onde dizia que estava bem, mas que não aguentaria muito mais. Pra mim isso foi mórbido (em português, morbid em inglês). Mas ao parecer em espanhol, não. Foi algo morboso._


_

Certo. A palavra morbid em inglês traduze-se neste contexto em espanhol por "morboso".




*morboso*

*3.* adj. Que provoca reacciones mentales moralmente insanas o que es resultado de ellas. Una novela morbosa. Su obsesión por la muerte parece morbosa.
*4.* adj. Que manifiesta inclinación al morbo. U. t. c. s.

*morbo*

*2.* m. Interés malsano por personas o cosas.
*3.* m. Atracción hacia acontecimientos desagradables.
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## anaczz

Olivinha said:
			
		

> _Puxa, acho que ainda não me fiz entender neste  thread._


Desculpe-me, pensei que você já estava esclarecida por dexterciyo no post #8 e o resto eram divagações. 

De qualquer forma o meu post era só para  responder à sua questão sobre serem falsos amigos ou não. Acho que não o são, apenas elegemos sentidos diferentes  como sendo os usuais em cada idioma.


----------



## FERNANDO SANCHEZ

olivinha said:


> outro dia, conversando com um espanhol, lhe disse que isso assim assim "me pareció un poco mórbido".
> "¿mórbido? ¿no querrás decir morboso?"
> 
> aqui vai a minha pergunta, o que significa _mórbido_ para vocês, portugueses, espanhóis, galegos? Até hoje eu entendia "mórbido" pelo menos em português como "morbid" em inglés: Depressed, sad, depressing, gruesome, repugnant, etc. Mas agora estou na dúvida se sempre usei mal esta palavra em português ou se são falsos cognatos em port & esp.
> Obrigada,
> o


 
alÓ !
Pasa que en mexico por ejemplo, morboso y mÓrbido se utilizan como sinonimos, depende del vocabulario que algunas personas utilizan o utilizamos un chico puede decir esa aficion tuya por la violencia es morbosa !
O decir tu tienes un afan morbido por la violencia !

Otro ejemplo !

Aca decir eres mÓrbido es decir eres enfermizo ( refiriendose por lo general a enfermedad mental )

y decir eres un morboso es decirle alguien estas enfermo (mentalmente por lo general ).


Chao !
Espero aportar !

Un abrazo desde mexico !


----------



## olivinha

Obrigada/gracias a tod@s.


----------



## Istriano

dexterciyo said:


> *morbo*
> 
> *2.* _m._ Interés malsano por personas o cosas.
> *3.* _m._ Atracción hacia acontecimientos desagradables.



MORBO também pode ter uma acepção positiva: _tesão_

Ella me da mucho morbo.
Ela me dá muito tesão.


----------



## olivinha

Istriano said:


> MORBO também pode ter uma acepção positiva: _tesão_
> Ella me da mucho morbo.
> Ela me dá muito tesão.


Exatamente, Istriano, inclusive acho que é acepção mais comum da palavra, ou a mais de moda em Espanha (?). Por isso me surpreendeu quando me corrigiram _mórbido_ por _morboso_, quando o meu contexto era morte.
Experimente fazer uma busca em Google da palavra morbo, morboso. 
Por exemplo:
*El morbo nos encanta!* _Aquí encontrarás historias, consejos y experiencias que llenarán tu vida sexual de nuevas e intensas sensaciones._

Certo é que ao consultar diversos dicionários esta conotação de morbo nem sempre aparece. O Drae por exemplo:
*morbo**.*
(Del lat. _morbus_).
*1. *m. *enfermedad* (‖ alteración de la salud).
*2. *m. Interés malsano por personas o cosas.
*3. *m. Atracción hacia acontecimientos desagradables


----------

